
Netflix to Enable Offline Viewing - gnicholas
http://bgr.com/2016/11/02/netflix-offline-mode-release-date/
======
gnicholas
The title of the article is misleading, as it refers to release dates (which
are not provided) and mentions both international and US availability (even
though the article explicitly states that it won't launch in the US until
after the international rollout, which is itself TBA).

But it's great that they're working on it! I've used Amazon Prime offline
while traveling, and it has been very convenient.

